# Suche MTB-Touren in der Gegend Bühlerhöhe, Hundseck



## alex.muc (19. August 2007)

Salve,

war neulich beruflich am Hundseck/Bühlerhöhe. Würde gerne ein paar Tage Urlaub dort machen und mein Bike mitnehmen.

Wer kennt ein paar nette Touren? Welche Wanderkarte ist zu empfehlen?

Danke euch
Alexander


----------



## amerryl (25. August 2007)

hi,
da hast du dir eine Super Ecke ausgesucht. Nimm eine Wanderkarte mit ordentlichem Maßstab. Die Gegend ist recht gut ausgeschildert. Kommt auch darauf an was du machen willst, Forststraßen oder Trails.
Ausgangspunkt deiner Touren? 
Bühlerhöhe?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex.muc (25. August 2007)

Hi,

lach, ja, dachte ich mir auch. Ich war früher in den Voralpen unterwegs - hat mich sehr stark daran erinnert. Fahre normalerweise im Odenwald oder in der Pfalz. Ist aber nicht ganz so gut.

Ausgangspunkt wird wohl das Hundseck bzw. Hornigsrinde sein. Karten habe ich mir zwei vom Schwarzwaldverein geordert. Beide 1:30.000 - reicht völlig. Schwerpunkt Fortstraßen dazwischen aber auch ein paar Singletrails. Muss nicht ganz so hart werden - möchte in erster Linie die Natur genießen.

Freu mich schon richtig drauf. Bist du dort auch unterwegs?

Saluti
Alexander


----------



## amerryl (3. September 2007)

Ich komme aus der Ecke, genauer, aus dem Murgtal.
Als Fahrziele auf jeden Fall mal über die Hornisgrinde zum Ruhestein(seit Lothar, super Aussicht ins Rheintal) 
Hundseck - Unterstmatt - Richtung Ochsen Stall - Hornisgrinde - Mummelsee- Seibelseckle - Ruhestein - Rückweg: je nach Fitness - Murgtal - Hundsbach - Hundseck.

Hundseck - Sand - Badener Höhe - Schwarzenbachtalsperre - Rote Lache - Scherrhof - Badener Sattel - Sand

Die meisten Touren sind halt, sofern man nicht "nur" an der B500 entlang fährt, mit ziemlich Höhenmetern verbunden.

Auf jeden Fall auch mal das Murgtal queren und den Mittelweg(Alte Weinstrasse) unter die Räder nehmen.

Wann willst du starten? Vielleicht kann ich dir ja mal was zeigen, wenn zeitlich
machbar.


----------



## alex.muc (7. September 2007)

Hi,

danke für die Daten. Hört sich schon mal ganz gut an. Werde mir die Touren mal auf der Karte markieren.

Zeitlich kann ich momentan nichts planen. Wird wohl alles sehr spontan werden. Da es nur eine knappe Stunde von mir ist, kann es auch sein, dass ich nur einen Tag hinmache. Ich melde mich vorab bei dir wenn es soweit ist.

Saluti
Alexander


----------



## amerryl (7. September 2007)

> Als Fahrziele auf jeden Fall mal über die Hornisgrinde zum Ruhestein(seit Lothar, super Aussicht ins Rheintal)
> Hundseck - Unterstmatt - Richtung Ochsen Stall - Hornisgrinde - Mummelsee- Seibelseckle - Ruhestein - Rückweg: je nach Fitness - Murgtal - Hundsbach - Hundseck.



Nicht bis zum Ochsenstall, vorher rechts ab fahren Richtung Mummelsee, Hornisgrinde, dann die nächste links, steil bergauf.
Dann die Hornisgrinde überqueren, Aussicht genießen und weiter.
Es geht zwar auch vom Ochsenstall aus aber nur schiebend.

Im Moment hast du bei uns nichts versäumt , sieht aus wie im Herbst, Nebel und a...kalt.

Schönes We


----------



## Migra (8. September 2007)

Weitere sehr schöne Touren in der Gegend:

- Von Hundseck in Richtung Hornisgrinde, dann recht bald rechts in Richtung Breitenbrunnen und ausschließlich auf Singletrails weiter in Richtung Lauf, am Schluss den Laufbach entlang. Super easy - bis auf eine Stelle - alles fahrbar und mit tollem "Flow".

- Technisch deutlich anspruchsvoller aber auch komplett fahrbar:
Von Sand über Badener Höhe in Richtung Forbach, geniale Abfahrt auf teilweise ziemlich verblockten Singletrails.

- Von Bühlerhöhe in Richtung Kohlbergwiese, direkt hinter Gasthof Kohlbergwiese vorbei den alten Karrenweg runter, dann links haltend auf breitem Schotterweg ca. 1 km entlang um dann wieder rechts in einen kurzen, steilen aber auch gut fahrbaren Singletrail einbiegen. Weiter auf Fortstraßen in Richtung Bühlertal.
Wäre ein Schmankerls zum Abschluss, wenn man in Richtung Bühl/Bühlertal fahren will.

Sehr schöne Gegend - im zweifelsfall immer mal losfahren, es gibt überall nette Trails!

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## amerryl (8. September 2007)

Hallo Michael,

wie kommt man von Lauf am Besten wieder hoch Richtung B500?
Richtung Rheintal bin ich mit dem MTB noch nie runter gefahren, muß
ich auch mal testen.

Gruß
amerryl


----------



## Migra (8. September 2007)

Kommt drauf an, wohin du wieder möchtest:

Von Lauf in Richtung Sasbachwalden und dort den Wanderwegen zur Hornisgrinde folgen oder nach Kappelrodeck und über Seebach wieder in Richtung Mummelsee.

Oder von Lauf aus in Richtung Bühl. Entweder direkt nach Neusatz hoch (Straße - einen Wanderweg kenne ich zumindest nicht) und von dort dem gelb markierten Wanderweg (Schotter) folgen oder nach Bühl rein und über die Burg Windeck, dann Neusatz und weiter nach Unterstmatt.

In richtung Bühlerhöhe kommst du, wenn du über Bühl-Bühlertal links haltend einen der Anstiege nimmst, dort ist Plättig/Bühlerhöhe fast überall angeschrieben.

Viel Spaß!

Michael


----------



## amerryl (9. September 2007)

Danke für die Tips.
Ich müßte Richtung Sand, da ich wieder ins Murgtal will, Ruhestein geht zwar auch, sind dann aber evtl. ein paar km zu viel für mich.


----------



## Cook (10. September 2007)

Migra schrieb:


> Weitere sehr schöne Touren in der Gegend:
> 
> - Von Hundseck in Richtung Hornisgrinde, dann recht bald rechts in Richtung Breitenbrunnen und ausschließlich auf Singletrails weiter in Richtung Lauf, am Schluss den Laufbach entlang. Super easy - bis auf eine Stelle - alles fahrbar und mit tollem "Flow".
> ...
> ...



Hallo Michael!
Könntest du das netterweise etwas konkretisieren ;-) ?
Wirklich flowige Trails sind rar!
Wo gehts da weg vom Breitenbrunnen und mit welcher Markierung?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (11. September 2007)

Nur so nebenbei. Der geile Singeltrain ab der Eisenbrücke entlang dem Laufbach ist gesperrt! 

Vom Breitenbrunnen richtung Horitt (Blaue Raute) (Köhler oder Kehler Weg). Ab Horitt richtung Glashütte. Von der Glashütte gibt es auch wieder einen sehr steilen Weg richtung B 500 am Laufbach entlang.


----------



## amerryl (11. September 2007)

temporäre Sperrung, nicht befahrbar od. für MTB gesperrt?(früh morgens befahrbar  ??  )


----------



## Cook (12. September 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> ...
> Vom Breitenbrunnen richtung Hohritt (Blaue Raute) (Köhler oder Kehler Weg). Ab Hohritt richtung Glashütte. Von der Glashütte gibt es auch wieder einen sehr steilen Weg richtung B 500 am Laufbach entlang.


O.K. jetzt ist's klar - Danke!
Ist eigentlich die "blaue Raute" vom Horni-Gipfel zum Breitenbrunnen fahrbar, oder ist das genauso verblockt wie der Pfad westlich um den Gipfel (an der Bergwachthütte vorbei)? Da muss ich mehr tragen als fahren.


----------



## Schafschützer (13. September 2007)

@amerryl
Die Laufer Schilderwut richtet sich gegen Bergradfahrer - und zwar zu jeder Tag- und Nachtzeit.

@Cook
Willst du rauf oder runter? (Runter kommen sie alle)

Der reine Wanderweg bergauf ist nicht fahrbar. Du mußt erst richtung Ochsenstall. Welchen Pfad du westlich vom Gipfel meinst, weiß ich jetzt nicht so richtig.


----------



## Cook (13. September 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> @amerryl
> Die Laufer Schilderwut richtet sich gegen Bergradfahrer - und zwar zu jeder Tag- und Nachtzeit.
> 
> @Cook
> ...


Der Westweg vom Ochsenstall her ist ja hoch wie runter "nicht" fahrbar (zumindest für mich). Den kenne ich. Ich fahr dann Richtung Unterstmatt am alten Ochsenstall-Lift vorbei und dann links hoch. Man kommt dann direkt an dem Häusle am Nordgipfel raus (über Sandsteinplatten).
Ich meine aber vom Windpark (beim Bismarckturm) in Richtung Rheintal geht ein Weg zum Breitenbrunnen runter. Schräg am Hang entlang. Der quert auch die Teerstraße zum SWR-Turm.

Kennst du die Bergwachthütte unterhalb des neuen Aussichtsturms? Dort geht dieser "Weg westlich vom Gipfel" vorbei. (Könnt sogar der Westweg sein). Für mich zu verblockt.

Wenn ich zur Hornisgrinde komm ist nicht viel Luft für "Experimente" ;-) Ich sollte mal mit'm Auto hin und alle Wege dort probieren. Aber dann bin ich exkommuniziert :-(


----------



## Schafschützer (17. September 2007)

Den Weg meinte ich mit Wanderweg. Bergauf schaffe ich den nur, wenn ich schiebe, trage, ziehe. Bergab würde ich mich sowieso nicht trauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PladdinMaddin (17. September 2007)

Gibt es von der Hornisgrinde eigentlich ein Weg runter den man gut fahren kann ? Außer die Straße eben..   Alle wo ich bissher gefahren bin waren Mist


----------



## amerryl (18. September 2007)

Was heißt "gut fahren kann"?
Der von Cook beschr. Weg, Nordgipfel am Gebäude links runter 
über Sandsteinplatten Richtung Unterstmatt, Ochsenstall ist bergab
eigentlich gut fahrbar, hoch ist es ein bisschen schwieriger  
alle anderen Wege die ich kenne sind halt verblockt oder steil oder 
schmal oder alles zusammen


----------



## Schafschützer (18. September 2007)

Gegen schmal und verblockt ist ja eigentlich nichts einzuwenden. Auch wenn ich manchmal absteigen muß, weil ich halt kein Dropper (das Wort "Dropper" ist hiermit urheberechtlich geschützt) bin.

Je nachdem wo man herkommt b.z.w. hin will: Hornisgrinde - Mummelsee - Ruhestein - .... Oder Hornisgrinde - Unterstmatt - Hundseck - Plättig -....

Abfahrten von der B500 ins Rheintal gibt es ja jede Menge. Da fällt mir zum Beispiel der "Achertäler Heimatpfad" ein, wenn man auf der Hornisgrinde oder am Ruhestein steht.


----------



## Cook (18. September 2007)

PladdinMaddin schrieb:


> Gibt es von der Hornisgrinde eigentlich einen Weg runter, den man gut fahren kann ? Außer die Straße eben..   Alle die ich bisher gefahren bin waren Mist


Ich meine, es gibt nur 3 "fahrbare" Wege:
Mummelsee-Teerstrasse (mit den hm-Linien)
B500-schmale Teerstrasse zum SWR-Turm
Nordgipfel am Häusle über die Sandsteinplatten
Alle anderen Wege sind höchst interessant, aber den Hans Reys dieser Welt vorbehalten ;-)

Was mich noch interessieren würde:
vom Dreifürstenstein geht ein Weg nach Osten Richtung Obergrind/Skihütte/Eckle/Auerhahn. Ist den schon jemand gefahren?
Allerdings ist der nicht in allen Karten drin! Siehe:Kartenwerke Northwood


----------



## amerryl (18. September 2007)

Als machbare Abfahrt bis auf ein zwei Stellen finde 
ich noch den Weg zum Mummelsee auf der Westseite, nach dem Spielplatz rechts. 
Es gibt noch einen Einstieg weiter oben, bei den Windrädern, 
bin ich aber schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren.
Spaß macht die Grinde allerdings fast nur unter der Woche oder 
wenn das Wetter nicht so gut ist. Seit der Öffnung des 
ehemaligen Militärgeländes sind am We einfach zu viele Wanderer
unterwegs.


Cook schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessieren würde:
> vom Dreirevierstein geht ein Weg nach Osten Richtung Obergrind/Skihütte/Eckle/Auerhahn. Ist den schon jemand gefahren?


Hoch gelaufen bin ich den schon, ziemleich steil und schmal.
Falls man abrutscht geht`s ganz schön weit runter. 
Ein Versuch wär`s mal Wert aber für mich eher grenzwertig.
Man kommt auf dem Weg zur Abzweigung zum Biberkessel,
die zwar beschildert ist aber meines Wissens gesperrt ist (war?),
wegen Absturzgefahr.


----------

